# American Class "A" Rental in UK - Where?



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I have some friends from New Zealand and they want to rent a motorhome for a short tour of Europe. They are not so skinny, like myself, and I think they would be better off renting a small American Class "A" that can be driven with a standard passenger car license.

Does anyone know of a rental place in the UK?

Most appreciated.

Robert


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Robert

There's a guy advertising RV rental on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AMERICAN-RV-M...7QQihZ008QQcategoryZ14256QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

might be of use, or perhaps try a google search for American RV rental UK, a few sites here too such as http://www.americanmotorhomes.co.uk/Hire-american.html
http://www.elite-motorhomes.co.uk/rates.htm
http://www.redcog.net/uk/england/no...or-home-hire/American-Motorhome-Hire-1000.asp

Hope this helps!

Linda


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Robert

Linda beat me to it (but then she IS the professional!!).

Here are a couple more links for you:-

http://www.motorhomesdirect.co.uk/american-motorhome-hire.php

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/hire_b.shtml

Sharon


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Folks! I will start contacting them right now. Hopefully, they will have a wonderful time while in Europe.

Robert


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

You must be very wary with these companies (in my opinion - use your own judgement)! Check out the small print (for those companies that do show their small print). The following is a typical clause. They are asking close to £1,000 a week for A Class rental, and some (they vary - check the small print) pass all the risk to you but keep all your money.

Example clause:

16. VEHICLE FAULTS
No responsibility can be accepted by Xxxxxxxx.com for any loss or damage or expense which occurs as a result of any defect or vehicle fault or any failure of vehicle equipment or systems.

If you are happy with that then go ahead and give them lots of your money. I wouldn't.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the "heads-up". I am making the options available to my friends from New Zealand, but with a recommendation to go with a Hymer rental. It has a big network on the Continent.

My wife and I have rented a Class C in the past and we are fine with them, but my friend is a PWC auditor and I only see him mostly in a suit and try and imagine them climbing into the rear bed or taking a shower in what Dian and I are fine with. I get comical thoughts (sorry Gary if you somehow happen to read this).

I will let them have the end decision though! In the end, maybe they are more casual than our thoughts 

Additionally, even the Class C rentals require that the renter clean them as good as they received it at the end of the rental. Dian and I have done this both in Europe and renting in Australia. Somehow, I can't imagine them doing this either, but we'll see!


----------



## mellg (Oct 3, 2011)

Browse used Class A Motorhome of world's most popular Class A Motorhome companies at American RV Rentals

Mod Note
Mumbai spammer once again.


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

*RV Rental*

Try Andy Lerry at Freedom Motorhomes in Gloucester at [email protected]

or Matt at Family Travel Centre in Bristol at www.familytravelcentre.co.uk

I know Family Travel Centre definitely does hire out RVs, not sure about Freedom Motorhomes


----------

